# Bronco's getting there



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, Ryan took my pickup, so it was time to get the Bronco ready. There's still some work to be done, but it could plow today if need be. Those springs are amazing! If anybody's looking to plow with a coil sprung, 1/2 ton Ford, get the sever duty springs for a 2wd F350 diesel. They barely move with the plow up.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*looking good i wish i was ready for the snow*


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

affekonig;580739 said:


> Well, Ryan took my pickup




Bronco's lookin' good. Should make a nice rig for tight areas.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Vice truck, I am looking at possibly picking up bronco this year as a spare.


----------



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

hey, AFFECONIG, i have a 94 f150 4x4 with the coil sprung ttb front end that im putting a plow on for this winter, just wondering what size tires your running ( i have the same wheels also) and if youve changed any other suspension components with the 2wd 1ton springs, im planning on doing something similar because yours holds that plow like a champ!


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

looks real nice but is it me or is the back sitting a lot lower than the front


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good man......ussmileyflag


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

looks good. here is a pic of mine. we are neighbors, im in lisle.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How much did you pay for OJ's Bronco ?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't change anything else inthe front end, just the new springs. Yeah, I think the front is sitting a little higher, but I'm hoping the springs will settle and it'll even out. It isn't my daily driver, so I'm not too concerned. This is my sixth Bronco and my second all white one. The other one was much nicer looking. Oh, I'm running 33x12.50s. I'd rather have something smaller, but the price was right... I picked the truck up as a trade deal. I had an 88 Volvo 740 wagon with the drivetrain from a 93 Mustang that I traded for the Bronco and $500. I think I made out pretty well. The car was awesome, but the truck makes more sense.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Just found this old one.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey BNC, do you have any room for more employees? I need to get out of this office! Anybody else?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey, were you plowing in a bronco last year? if so i might have seen ya doing a dead end/circle.


----------



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

yah, my f150 isnt my dd either, i definately think im going to employ your method. btw, that volvo is nuts, that thing must haul a$$ cuz i hav a 99 explorer with a 5.0 that i drive evryday and that things got sum good power for an suv.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

BNC - YEAH! I plow courts for the city. I think I saw one of you guy last year at the Walgreens on Rickert. You might not have seen me though, there are a couple Broncos plowing courts. I had a 91 that was black and gray with a Meyer plow on it last year, an 89 K5 the year before that, a 91 F250 the year before that... I"ve been doin the same area for years and I always bought a truck in the fall and sold it in the spring untilt this year.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

didn't that one you bought from REPOMAN? I remember saw his bronco like that stuck in ditch.

look nice bronco and please don't drive in winter until you proof paint like por15 for under frame and body. I saw bronco at junkyard that have 80,000 miles but it plow so I say it really bad shape than you think it was 1995 but everything is rust to death.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I was actually cleaning it up last night in preperation for por15. The Bronco I had last year had more hole than floor and I'd like to avoid that with this one. It gets cold and exhaust fumey in there without a floor...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;582075 said:


> didn't that one you bought from REPOMAN? I remember saw his bronco like that stuck in ditch.


Repo had a 90 suburban I think.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;582080 said:


> Repo had a 90 suburban I think.


Look his thread about bronco stuck in ditch. It is white bronco.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

here thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=29019

I say it look close to same your bronco


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Your right, I was thinking of a different picture I think I saw where his burban is in the ditch in the mud or snow after trying to drive across his front yard.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

affekonig;582047 said:


> BNC - YEAH! I plow courts for the city. I think I saw one of you guy last year at the Walgreens on Rickert. You might not have seen me though, there are a couple Broncos plowing courts. I had a 91 that was black and gray with a Meyer plow on it last year, an 89 K5 the year before that, a 91 F250 the year before that... I"ve been doin the same area for years and I always bought a truck in the fall and sold it in the spring untilt this year.


ok, it wasnt you then. There was a white bronco plowing erics parents court. we do plow that walgreens on rickert. and also that church down the street on sanctuary.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

ahhhhhh THE CHURCH!!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

weeman97;582302 said:


> ahhhhhh THE CHURCH!!!!!


Dont worry, your new dodge will kick that lots ass!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I know where you guys are talking about. The white Bronco was probably my boss' son, Nick. That truck actually caught on fire when a trans line leaked onto the exhaust while he was plowing a driveway. The truck is sitting at his dad's shop, Mister Kwik's on Washington.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I took some new pics this morning. I Herculined the lower part of the body front to back a couple weeks ago. The plan was just to do the bumpers because the truck looked good otherwise, but once I got the stuff out... I'm pretty sure you know how it goes. Now, I need to get the plows over here and ready to go. I also bought another Bronco from 84Diesel that I'm not sure what to do with yet. More on that later.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Now I need to take care of the headlight and grill. POR15ed the brackets.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going to keep updating this, for myself if nothing else. I bought the plow in these pictures for...I shouldn't even say...$100 this summer. I just happened to see it on craigslist and I went out and got it immediately. The guy used to own a landscaping company, but had a heart attack and an injury, so he couldn't do it anymore. This had been sitting in his garage for a couple years. I didn't have a truck to hook it up to, so I brought a trailer and this old man and myself ended up breaking it down into 2 pieces and finagling it into the trailer. It took forever and was one of the hottest days of the summer and he kept needed breaks because he was about to pass out. Anyway, I got the two parts together and put on new hoses today. Works like a champ.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

So this is what it used to look like



Hey pro gaurd, you're fired. You suck.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

A can of Fluid Film and I should be good to go, eh?



After a bunch of scraping


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's the proof: you should buy severe duty springs for a 2wd F350 diesel if your coil sprung 1/2 ton Ford sags.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

The driveway was looking pretty ******* today. Good thing the Saab is there to even it out. This picture isn't at all staged. I was walking out of the garage and saw this and thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Look nice bronco. Are you plan paint that plow?

It look it almost 1" drop when lift plow but I can't image with 1/2 ton spring it would be 3-6'

What mpg you get that? 13 and are you plan keep that? It way nice bronco I have see most they are baddest rust here it worse than F150 with rust.

My teacher have 2 of those and I did drove 2 times I say it have much power plus feel like you want slam on gas pedal and leave there.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'm going to paint that plow. I have a lotta work to get it ready, but I'll get it done. Those springs are awesome. A guy I plow with has 2 Broncos with stock springs and they squat sooo bad when the plow if lifted. I haven't figured my MPG yet since I don't drive it often. The Saab or Harley are my daily drivers. This is my 7th Bronco if I'm counting right (86, 89, 96, 93, 91, 95, 93). Yup, 7. I'm planning to keep this one for a while. It's in good shape and I like it... It still has plenty of power with its 94k miles.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You should keep that for 4 or 5 years because it look good shape and you need keep spray fender, door edge, cab, and tailgate with fluid film so it won't rust like bronco do.


How big plow is 7'6?

I got snowplow from 83 bronco but that front spring are not correct but it look stiff plus try jump on snowplow mount and it not bounce it stiffer than another bronco with correct spring.

Do you have any video of old bronco plow snow?

I do love bronco and want one but it worst here due rust.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have any video of any of my trucks. I might try and do that this winter, but that'd mean buying a camera... We'll see. This one should be around for a while. I'm going to try and keep it as clean as possible this winter. My other Bronco is the rusty mess I want to see this one turn into.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry, I DON'T want to see this one turn into the rusty mess the other one is. The plow is a 7.5 pro with wings. I got the first coat of Sunshine Red on it last night and it looks much better. It should be a fine 10-15 footer when it's done. Anybody know where I can find a cheap cutting edge or two? Anybody have anything I can use as a deflector? Neither of my unimounts have anything.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

You can try either Prarie or Ozinga concrete and see if they have any old damaged conveyer belt that they don't want works great for a deflector. I got mine from prarie when i was still working for them


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good man, it will look great all painted!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I was looking at my own old pictures and started thinking that I want another white Ford pickup, so I found one and I'm going to look at it tonight. This truck will probably be for sale if I like the pickup. Anyone interested? There's details in the for sale section.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm, no interest, eh? Oh well. Here's a picture of the "fleet". I just got the green one back last night. The trans lines leaked from pretty much everywhere, so they're all new now.



Here's another picture of the newest addition. She's a beaut.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Found this one of "before".


----------



## mdmxmike (Dec 30, 2009)

*Where did you get your springs and how much?*

Hi,

I have a 96 with a 351... Very strong... However, it sags and sags bad.

I only have a six foot blade on it for the time being. Need to beef up the front before we get a bigger blade on it.

Was going to put 31's under it but figured I would wait till I get the front end done.

was going to do load carrier shocks - figured coil springs would be cheaper and easier

4 shock set up on front end on mine though.

let me know what you think...

Lake effect In the Nw Indiana - total of 27" of snow in the past two weeks!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Picked up a new one. Setup soon...





The new pictures will include a new driveway/garage. I'm about to move to a house with a garage big enough to put a car in!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I like all the Bronco's. I had a '90 Eddie Bauer when I was in college and would love to get another one someday.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Me too. This is number 10 for me. Maybe the last...? Hahahaha


----------



## My76f250 (Jan 5, 2004)

I agree with the f350 2x4 springs. I have a 1991 f-150 that i put them in. i had a bronco that i had put the xtreme duty ones in and they were a bit overkill for a meyer lol. i used the standard duty ones on my f-150 and its holding the pro plow from my f-250 like a real champ. that truck usually only has a standard on it


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets see if this works- here is my old bronco- 1992 with a 5.0 and E40D. It had a 3" body lift (we ran out of time in the shop and I never got the front bumper lined up right) and 33x12.5" tires. I owned this when I was 20 I believe, tight on money but I painted it and did the rest.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've always wanted a Bronco that color. That really is the perfect color.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Back to the Bronco setup grind - front coils for an F250 diesel. I went with the standard duty diesel coils this time rather than the extreme duty ones. They didn't lift the front as high as the extreme duty ones, but I don't have the mount on yet so I haven't gotten to see how they hold the plow. They seemed nice around the block...

Crusty old:



Shiny new:



Yeah, sorry for the boring spring pictures, but I'll keep this as my log. I've actually done a good amount to this one already: fuel pump, front brakes, hitch, springs, etc. I'm sure there's more and there's definitely more to come.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Got the mount on and cleaned up over the weekend.





Pretty boring pics. I had a bunch of Herculiner left over, so I painted the mount with it. I'm not super happy about it, but I also don't care that much: It's a plow mount.



It's invisible!


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

nice bronco man, i got a 79 that i wanna put a plow on this winter


















shes not quite ready for the winter yet tho lol;










if i do, ill get some of those 2wd f350 springs, i never would of thought of that,, thanks


----------



## jndoe49 (Oct 16, 2010)

hi how do i make my bronco look like that and what year is that please?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like all of the pictures are gone. Probably changed to a different format. I'll try and add most of them back. Here's the difference plow up/down with the severe duty F250 diesel coils:


DSC01074 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


DSC01073 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Crusty old:


1996 Bronco by affekonig2000, on Flickr

Shiny new:


1996 Bronco by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------

